# Working full time jobs



## Beamer

Hi all..

I have a question for the Hav owners here that work full time jobs.

What routine do you all use? Do you have dog walkers? Do you take them to day care? Have someone come in to play and let the puppy go to the bathroom? 
My wife and I both work fulltime, and would not be home from 8am-6pm monday-friday. 

HELP!


----------



## Olliesmom

That would be me!

Yes to most of your questions...Ollie stays in a crate - I have his bed in it and I have a litter box which I put a puppy pad in however he only used it 2x and he is now 8 months old...he likes to sleep in it cause it is cooler...I just don't want him to poop or puke in his bed if he gets sick.

I do have someone come in during the day...altho I think he would be fine without it now I feel bad just leaving him alone all day...they come in for about 1/2 and play - do potty duty etc....and he LOVES her!!!!

When he was younger I did not feed him in am very much at all...he has not had an accident since 5 months - a VERY happy dog and loves his crate - don't forget the stuffed kong before you leave in the am....he will jump right in...

PS: I did get up about 45 min earlier than usual just to play and spend time with him when he was smaller....also I found that until recently he had a poop when we first went outside after bed then I would take him out right before I left for work and he would have another - just like clockwork - now that he is older just one in the am...

Just remember - they sleep most of the day and be ready for playtime when you get home!

Olliesmom aka Catherine


----------



## Rita

I just got Houston but I had a Cairn Terrier for 16 years. She stayed home all the time by herself when she was older for 6.5 -7 hours. 

With Houston because he is a pup, I come home at lunch every day. I am lucky I can. If I cannot I have great in-laws that will stop by and help me out. My son will be home all summer long so that will be better. 

I would say the maximum time alone should be no more than 8 hours. If you are working 10 - 11 hours a day you will need someone to come in or a dog walker or even doggie daycare. 

I think it is all about quality time. You have to make the time to give them attention when you are with them.When Houston gets bigger my plan is to go for a 45 min walk in the morning and another one at night. Right now I play with him for an hour before work and spend the entire night hanging out with him.

Oh don't forget bully sticks. It keeps them busy when you are away.


----------



## Kathy

Not to sound ugly, but why do you want a companion dog if you are not going to be around for it to be your companion?


----------



## Beamer

Kathy,

I think we will be able to manage having a havanese dog without to much trouble. We stay up usually till 2am.. get home around 6pm, so thats a good 8 hours of quality time we can spend with our dog. Also, both our parents live right around corner to help out during the day. 

We have not lived this situation yet as our dog will not be with us for another 11 weeks, but your question might be better directed at 'Rita' and 'Olliesmom' and all the other full time workers on this forum that live the situation right now.

I do not belive the Havanese are only for stay at home women and/or men.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Kathy

Ryan,
I am one that does feel that someone should be home with Havanese most of the day. I have seen too many come into rescue because they didn't turn out like people had thought they would. It seems the common thread is that everyone was out of the home most of the day, leaving "Rover" alone. Havanese are known for having seperation anxiety. That is when behavior issues can, and will arise. 

However, when people do work out of the home for most of the day, what does seem to work is getting someone to come in to take the dog for a walk, potty, etc. Some even use a doggie daycare. It can be successful, but like having a child, it needs to be planned. I commend you for thinking ahead.


----------



## Beamer

Hi Kathy,

I have done so much research on Havanese, I dont think there is anything left for me to read on the net. I'll need to wait for some new websits to be formed I guess.

We fell in the love with the Havanese breed when my now wife saw a picture of one on the net about 3 or 4 years ago. And we always said we would get one after we got married and were settled. Well we have been married for 16 months now, and we are ready! 

I know all about the seperation anxiety issues that can happen, but hopefully he will sleep for much of the day when we are not home, since he will be up pretty late the night before.. hehe... And we WOULD NEVER EVER give our guy away.. not in a million years.. we are allready in love with the dog and it has not even been born yet. 

I'm really just after any tips that others in the same situation can offer.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Leeann

Hi Ryan,

Me and my husband both work full time, but I have the luxury of working 10 min from home. I also use a doggie day care but not every day. The days he is home I come home for my lunch hour for potty break & some playtime. If you could find a local doggie day care that would be great, I have noticed on weeks that the weather is too bad to bring Riley to day care he is a terror at night, too much energy.. The other great thing about day care is most of them do boarding also so if you ever need to board your dog he or she will already be comfortable in the environment you are leaving him in. I actually drive 20 min in the opposite direction of my work to bring Riley to a place that does day care, boarding & training. They have someone on staff 24/7 352 days of the year so if I ever need to board him I know he will not be put in a crate and left alone for the evening, someone will always be with him. Riley absolutely loves day care, all I have to do is ask him if he wants to go to school to play with his friends and the tail starts and if we don’t leave right away he will sit at my feet wining till I grab his leash LOL. Best of Luck


----------



## Thumper

Gosh, I don't think my conscious could handle leaving my Gucci girl home for 50 hours a week. I'm lucky that I'm self employed and only work a 2 days a week (and I take the whole summer off) so I can bring her to work with me, and she wouldn't be home alone.

But if I was in that situation where I couldn't bring her to work, I would definately look into doggy day care. 50 hours a week is a long time be alone.

Kara


----------



## Tom King

In dog time 50 hours to us is 350 hours to them.

Some of our Havanese are bonded strongest to me. Some are bonded strongest to Pam. Our Havanese have plenty of their own company. They have a dog door, a covered veranda and at least a small fenced yard that they can come and go as they please.

When I'm here alone with them and Pam is gone, whether to the grocery store or away for a few days to give a Havanese Judges Education Seminar, the ones that are closest bonded to her make many trips to the door to look out and see if she is back yet.

These dogs have been bred for hundreds of years to be companions. They have no instinct to hunt or dig. They don't live to follow a trail (even though they are good at it) or have some other job that working dogs have been selectively bred for. Their job is strictly that of a companion. They will choose companionship with their human family every time over their dog companions.

We do not sell a Havanese puppy to a home for it to be left alone all day. And to be left in a crate all day is cruel and unusual punishment for a Havanese. There are still plenty of homes where they can spend the vast majority of their time with their human family.

Anyone reading this who is just now considering this breed who will have no choice but to leave it alone all day please choose another breed that has not been bred to be a companion dog. These are not hound dogs who are perfectly content to sleep on the porch all day.

Reputable breeders do not sell to such homes.


----------



## anneks

How about a second dog? They could keep each other company during the times you had to leave them. I worked full time with my other dogs but am able to stay home now so I haven't had to leave Mirabel for very long. In fact she goes with me places when she can. She doesn't seem to like to be alone but that may be because she hasn't had to be.


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow. I suppose in responding to this thread I risk never having a breeder ever again want me to have one of their puppies. The two I have will have to live forever (if only they could)! That being said, both my husband and I work full time. We are lucky in that our hours are staggered a bit so that the dogs are only home alone for about 7-8 hours per day. They have a doggie door and full run of the house. When each was a puppy, I took vacation time to bond with them and I would leave the house for 20-30 minutes each day and worked up to being gone longer so that the puppy would get used to the fact that we leave and come back. I also had a neighbor come and spend time with them during the day but we slowly phased that out. I get up early to spend time with them before leaving for work. My husband comes straight home from work.

Our girls are well behaved (no separation anxiety), well socialized, happy, healthy and everything else a Hav should be. When we are not working, they are our focus, which is easy because we adore them and we do not have human children needing our attention. On weekends, we take them everywhere we possibly can and they have turned into great little travelers and campers. We even drive 60+ miles on many Saturday mornings so that they can join a play date with other small dogs. They've traveled with us all over Northern CA. They've been to Arizona, Nevada and Oregon. 

In a perfect world, I could stay home all day with the dogs but it's not a perfect world, at least for another 5 years until I can retire early! A breeder should give working couples a chance before instantly writing them off as unsuitable owners and sending them off to another breed. We are certainly grateful that at least one did! Granted, sometimes it can disaterous but any of you can visit us and our dogs (and some of you have met them) and I think you would find them just as spoiled and happy as dogs with stay at home owners.

Off my soap box now. I apologize for the rant but I feel bad that working folks are judged a little unfairly sometimes. If people are willing to make the pups a priority in thier lives, and figure out how to make it work, I think the Havs are pretty adaptable. ~ Susan


----------



## Melissa Miller

Hey Susan, I appreciate your rant, haha. Its always good to open up peoples minds and have them cosider other options. 

Its my opinion that it would depend on the dog also. I know some dogs have huge separation anxiety and others would be fine. It might be important to see how they act as a puppy and how the parents are. 

I can not take mine to the studio everyday and when I leave them here, they are fine. I do think it helps to have two so they are not alone all day.


----------



## SusanNorm

Hi Ryan,

I am in the same boat as you. I work full time. I am lucky though that my job allows me to work from home one day a week. 

What I do is take him to day care 2 days a week so that he is not home alone. I am home that 1 day and he is out and aboutthe house with me all day. That leaves the last 2 days. I come home at lunch and let him out and play with him but when we get home at night he is full of enegery since he has slept most ofthe day and you need to be able to play with them.

I don't agree with kathy at all that if you work full time you can't have a havanese but they can't be in the crate all day/all week. You will want to take them to day care or have someone walk them at leastonce a day and play with them and then be prepared to spend your evenings playing with them, walking them etc. 

If you are they type that like going off for the day on the weekend and are only at home at night during the week it will be hard for the dog and for you. 

You can definately have one if you work you just need to have something for them during the day.

Hope that helps!
-Susan


----------



## Judy A

Has anyone read the book about Marley....he had HUGE separation anxiety and he certainly wasn't a Havanese. I think we all would like to stay home with our dogs and hate leaving them..but this is the real world and we have to work. I seems to me that some Havanese will have separation problems and some won't, just like in any other breed. My daughter has to leave her Hav for 10 hours and has someone come in everyday to let Zoey out and play with her. Jackie HATES having to leave her, but Zoey has adjusted and is the BEST companion Jackie has ever had. Jackie is also Zoey's BEST friend and they do everything together when she isn't working. 
I have to leave Izzy to go to work, but we are fortunate as my husband gets home from work 4 hours after I leave. However, today for first time, she will be alone in the afternoon too. ( I will go home at noon to let her out) I think she will do just fine. She has her big crate, her little travel crate, pee pads (which she doesn't use as she seems to hold it very well) and water inside her ex pen. We also have a 10 year old lab in the house...maybe that helps, I don't know. 
Anyway, just as we could end up with a dog that gets car sick and anxious, or one that is a finicky eater, or hates other dogs or cats, or has a hereditary problem, etc. etc....we could end up with one that has separation problems. That being said...be ready for anything and willing to work with the problem or don't get a dog!
Have a great day....and Happy St. Patrick's Day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Julie

I am home with mine all day,and when I go somewhere,I take him with me or someone is home.We do have a playmate for him,but I would never leave them for more than a hour or so.I know I have a rare situation.I think had I been working full time,I would of considered a different breed all together.I'm not saying that someone should or should not get a havanese,work or not work,but I do think you need to consider quality of life for the dog.These dogs really are like children.....you can't put them "away" or get rid of them when it is convenient for you and your new wife.Mine follows me from room to room,and even will wake up to follow me into the bathroom,etc.This is a REALLY big issue.....do think about it,alot.....
There are ways of getting around it,with day cares,etc.(though not in my area)but know in advance alot of little things,behavior wise,could and most likely will come up.These dogs do things naughty when left alone.They get into garbage,tear in papers,chew purse straps,etc.A puppy is often crated,a housebroken adult is often left loose to roam the house...finding more and more to do.Mine even chewed my vacuum cleaner cord almost in half,and for the most part I'm home 24/7!The bottom line really is,it depends on what YOU make it...... If you decide on a hav puppy,I wouldn't worry so much about his/her looks,but on temperment.An alpha dog can do alot of damage in a short period of time.


----------



## Leeann

We have about the same schedule as susanNorm and it works great for us also. Day care can get expensive but it is so worth it especially when you know they love to go. The only time Riley drags me on his leash is when I’m not walking fast enough to the door at day care.

Susan I see you live in Worchester, do you mind me asking what day care you use? I live and work 10 min from my home in Lowell but drive to Littleton to bring Riley to day care. Yes my 10 min. drive to work is now a 45 min. drive but that is the commitment I have made. Riley’s day care is open 7 days a week, I had an event on a Sunday once that was 1 ½ away from home so I knew I could not leave Riley, it was nice to know I had a place he could go to on the weekend if ever needed.

Ryan - Sounds like you are doing the right thing, do as much research as possable to see if you can devise a plan that will work for you & your havanese.


----------



## Olliesmom

Monday is our longest workday so I have someone come in 2x on Monday...Tuesday my mom spends 2-3 hours while we are gone - wednesday i work from home - thursday my mom comes back and Friday ollies best friend - his dog walker- comes in mid morn and i finish work at 1:30.

also when it is not baseball season my son is home by 3:30 everyday...

He is the ultimate companian...the happiest dog I have ever had - has no anxiety and is perfectly spoiled! I do agree however he is a low key dog and the only thing he ever chews is toilet paper rolls and bedroom slippers that he knows I don't care about - oh and socks and panties too!!

Ask you parents for some help - maybe they could puppysit!! My mom adores him - he makes her very happy...

Olliesmom


----------



## redfeather

I know I am new here... but must put forth my 2 cents. I think every dog is different as every situation is. I learned of the Havanese breed about 15 years ago, and wanted one ever since. I finally got my chance last summer. I called a local breeder, to find out how much it was going to cost me, and put my name on her list. I just so happened, she had a 10 month old that had been returned to her. An older - retired lady had bought him, and although she was home with him all day... he was not getting enough stimulation from her, and she was not happy with him. Upon interviewing me to find out exactly what kind of living situation he would have with me - she chose me to become his new mommy (And I am forever grateful to her - he is my BABY). I have 4 kids, and another dog, as well as my elderly mother has 2 dogs (we live with her). Although my husband and I both work... he gets PLENTY of stimulation with us. I go to work in the early morning, and my husband doesn't leave until after lunchtime...2 of my daughters get home from school 2 hours later. So, he is only alone for those 2 hours, and he has the other dogs there then. He is fine. with it. He goes with me on the weekends whenever he can, and loves it. 

I agree with everyone, that says evaluate your own situation, and if you have enough love for the dog, you CAN make it work. From what I have read here, I don't think anyone here is interested in getting a dog to stuff away somewhere and forget about, I know it happens, but everyone here seems to really LOVE there babies. I know I do, and if I had to, I would work something out. I do only work 10 minutes away, and before my havanese, I had a pekingese that I had gotten from a pound and she had some serious issues, with trust and stuff, I took her to work with me many many times. And went home during the day many many times. In the end, she turned out great too, and I can truly say, the last few years of her life were very full.

I truly feel that the Havanese breed has so much love to give, that if you are willing to give them love back - they are happy. Every dog has its unique personality, no matter what the breed, you have to work with that.


----------



## SusanNorm

Hi Lbkar,

My dog goes to The Doggie Den in Northborough, MA. They are wonderful there. When we walk in the door he can't wait to see the people and play with the dogs. He is sooo social.

The Doggie Den is open 6 days a week but does boarding as well which is wonderful. So I know if I ever have to leave him he plays all day and is out and about not crated up : )

On a seperate not we are trying to form a MA Play group. Would you be interested?


----------



## Rita

OK. I was on puppy patrol and after I read my post I thought it could be Misinterpreted. Even my old dog I guess you say was home 7 hours without us. But PA and grandma's were always around giving it some time of TLC and special treats and my husband was off in the summer. Plus she was never crated. She was the princess of the house.

*I do think Kathy said it respectfully and gracefully.*


Kathy said:


> I am one that does feel that someone should be home with Havanese most of the day. ......However, when people do work out of the home for most of the day, what does seem to work is getting someone to come in to take the dog for a walk, potty, etc. Some even use a doggie daycare. It can be successful, but like having a child, it needs to be planned. I commend you for thinking ahead.


You do what you have to do to make it work and if there are behavioral issues you better evaluate and fix it. I myself hope to change my direction so I can have more time with family and pets. Life is too short. But until that time I will do what I have to do.

It is our generation's most controversial subject, "Is a SAHM better than a working mom?" Unfortunately with health ins and other reasons some of us don't have the option of staying home. I know rotten kids and pets that have someone home with them all day and I know good kids and pets that have a working mom. It depends on the kids dogs and situation.

What happens when someone who is home all the time suddenly faces a financial crisis or a tradgedy (like loosing a spouse). Should they give up their dog or their kids? No, they make it work......

OK. Enough of my soapbox. I no longer talk politics, religion or SAHM vs. working moms (actually I think both working moms and SAHM both end up with the short stick. Working moms are always questioned about their choice and SAHM are underappreciated because it is a full time job. Oh I won't even address SAHD because they are looked down on. Not by me though.  )

Freeway, also look around your neighborhood. Sometimes there is an older couple who love dogs but don't want the responsibility of being a doggie owner. My girlfriend got lucky. Her neighbor loves to watch the dog and it is a win win. They both get companionship for a few hours a day.


----------



## Rita

Freeway with all my rambling I forgot. If you are considering doggie day care the puppy needs all its shots first. You will have to make other arrangements until that time.


----------



## Kathy

Rita,
BRAVO, GET ON YOUR SOAPBOX MORE OFTEN GIRL, you stated it perfect!!!! People that *don't consider *what should be done with their animals while they are away all day are the ones that scare me.


----------



## Rita

I also think more companies have to start looking into letting people bring their pets to work - Within reason, no alligators. LOL. A lot of large companies are doing this and they realize that it makes for better employees.


----------



## ama0722

I would have to agree with shying away from Havanese if you know you are going to be gone 10 hours a day. Being owned by two companion breeds that were bred for hundreds of years to sit on laps, that was their job and it is very apparent. I would agree there are probably other breeds that would do better in that situation.

I am lucky as I work a 9 to 5 schedule but my husband is only leaves a few hours each day and works at home quite often. On occasion, we have had to leave them all day-we have doggy sitters that come in (you might want to check www.fetchpetcare.com). Neither of them are in a crate as both are trained. But I do know on these days, when I come home, they act crazy. I don't like this attitude, it isn't how they normally act, and they are both trained very well. This isn't to say your dog would be the same way. I just know my dogs and they get bored if left alone.

I would like to say doggy day care is an alternative but be very careful in selecting one. We looked at possibilities but all of them would have my 4.5lb maltese in a ring with 40lb dogs. They divided it with big and little. Even the little ones could be 10 times her size! Even if they are monitoring the dogs, there are still dog fights, etc. It isn't like you get to monitor who comes in to play with your dog each day.

Definetly make these decisions before you add the new member to your family.

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## Beamer

Wow,.
did not realize this topic would generate so much buzz! lol

What I have learnt:

Stay at home Hav owners mostly think that is the way it should be.
Full time workers think that Hav ownership is for everyone IF planned carefully & properly.

With all said and done, I can't wait for 'Mango' to be home! (yes, that will be his name.. took alot of deliberation to figure that one out..)

Thanks everyone!
Ryan


----------



## Cosmosmom

I am not a working Mom but there are days that I am busy and I have to leave the dogs . I watch my time and do not leave them for long periods .They are crated we are just getting used to one another and Ahnold is recovering from his special surgery . 
I looked into Doggie Day Care for my dog Asta and it did not look right to me . They had mostly larger dogs . Asta was very social and his best friend Zorro was a rot lab mix . Still I did not feel safe leaving him there . The dogs were just too big and when i asked if they had a play group for small dogs they said not at the moment as there was minimal demand . He woulld be on his own with one of the helpers - that seemed odd to me . I wanted him to play and socialize with dogs not more people he had lots of people exposure .. 
.. It seems like a lot of people with small dogs take them with them or seem to make other arrangements .Maybe they are concerned about their safety ..
I think Havanese play in a unique way and need to play with smaller dogs and preferably Havanese . Asta did fine with almost all dogs .
I used to take him to Tulips Mom for playdates . She is not interested in my new ones as she has a beautiful home and she does not want dogs who are not totally trained .. Tulip is too old for the boys - she looks at them with disdain 
We still have some work to do we are not there as yet but I am thinking positively 
I am currently looking for a petsitter - so we can travel in the future .


----------



## mckennasedona

Ryan,

What I have learned from this thread is that none of us entered into Hav ownership lightly.. ....and we are all pretty passionate about our "kids". Best of luck to you.

Susan
PS - Rita, I agree with you that more companies should allow dogs at work. I'd love to take mine and have considered it a time or two but my company is pretty stodgy.


----------



## Julie

Ryan,
I don't think that was what you should of taken away from all the posts.It is not about just simply staying home with a dog,or working full time.I think everyone had suggestions,or tried to explain how they do it but,it really is about your level of commitment to the dog.If you and your wife think you can do it,and have a deep level of commitment to a hav pup,then go for it.I have been reading your threads though,and it seems you have doubts or at least alot of questions for someone who says they have read all there is out there on the internet about the havanese breed. I'm not trying to stir up the pot,just bringing it to your attention.Since you and your new wife have already decided on a pup.....congrats and good luck!


----------



## Rita

Julie said:


> it really is about your level of commitment to the dog.QUOTE]Nicely put Julie.


----------



## Missy

Hi All: I agree with most here that Hav ownership is not to be taken lightly, but there are ways to work it out even if you work. I am fortunate enough to be able to work from home 2-3 days a week most of the time--- but there are times when both me and my husband are both working long hours away and we work it out. When Jas was little I was able to bring him to work with me- but sort of wore out the welcome and had to make other arangements for Cash. At first we had someone come in twice a day, now it is once. But there is a problem in large companies bringing a dog to work (not to mention the distraction-especially from a puppy.) Having allergies to anything but the Havanese I was very self conscious that I had Jas with me, but couldn't agree to the same with another co-worker because I would end up sneezing and wheezing and it would affect my being able to work. that is one of the reasons I chose to make other arangements for Cash.


----------



## Beamer

Hi Julie,

I was just kidding around with that email of what I've learnt. (just trying to be funny...  )
And as far as reading so much about the Hav's, thats al just theory, until we actually have one living with us. Plus on the net and in the books there is lots of conflicting information, so that is why I ask questions on this forum just to get more opinions. When I started this thread, I asked for what the fulltime workers do with their Hav's during working hours. Obviously I pretty much knew what the answers would be, but just wanted to hear some real life experiences and stories.

Anyhow, thanks for all your replies, you have given me lots to read and think about.

Ryan


----------



## Julie

Ryan,
I'm glad you are asking questions!I did about 6 months of research,and found out alot,read "The Havanese"by Diane Klumb,and the book of havanese by J. Goodale-There is alot of information in those.First hand experience is a whole different thing,and you will find(or I did)even as prepared as I thought I was,there were some things I didn't ask.Good luck with your new puppy,and keep asking questions-never no harm in that!Seems to me you have "commitment" or you wouldn't be able to stand the "heat" on this issue,alone.If you decide to get your "Mango"just always keep in mine,he is more like a child,then a dog,when it comes to companionship.
All the best.....


----------



## CapotesMom

Ugh after reading this thread it makes me miss Capote even more! lol.

Well..today as day two in a row at work..today (since we're short staffed) I had to be there for about 11 hours..which I was mad at my boss over. Sooner or later we'll get more people working and I'll only be gone about 9 again.

Capote is doing better now that I do the whole..ignoring him when I immediately get home. I don't keep him locked in a crate all day..I keep him in his xpen with a bunch of toys and bully sticks and a kong and his food and water and a pee pad. Yesterday the pen looked like a bomb went off..today it wasn't so bad and he ate more today than he did yesterday. (he has a lil cold which the doc said is normal when they first come home cause of the stress of the new smells and the new home) But I took him for a lo-ong walk (for him) and gave him some kibble with warm milk then played with him till he collapsed and fell asleep at around 9:30. Capote seems rather independent..well..to an extent. He's definately not a lap dog so far. Even if I want him to be, he doesn't snuggle up next to me. He loves to play and he has to be within eye sight of me whenever I'm home, but he's never right next to me unless I'm playing with him or something scares him. (like the cat) ..When I do pick him up and sit him next to me on the couch, he jumps down and goes to the cool stone of the fireplace! lol. I give up..I'm not as cold as marble I suppose.










He loves to be held..so I pick him up a lot.. 

After reading this thread I thought about doing the pet sitting but it seems to be an average of $15 per visit a week..which equals 75 dollars (5 days) a week..which is 300 a month. ...I hope I'm not the only person thinking this is a bit outlandish..? It's a good idea, but at 300 a month I'd need a higher paying job..which would probably mean longer hours...lol.


----------



## Lynn

Hi CapotesMom,
What a cute picture! The dogs really do go though stages, they do sleep alot as babies, but if you find Capotes needs more interaction as he get older during the day, maybe you could take him to puppy care, one or two days a week, maybe cut down on the expense. Or pay someone to come in 1-2 hrs a day. I have a dog with separation anxiety and I have to get a babysitter for him, when I leave him. The girl that comes in is 13 yrs old and loves the extra money.


----------



## Leeann

Capotes Mom, reading all your post reminds me so much of when I brought Riley home last year, and now going through again with Monte. I also work full time but have the luxury of working less than 10 min from home, which allows me to spend my lunch hr with the boys. As Riley started requiring less sleep I noticed what a maniac he was in the evenings when I came home, that’s when I started using a day care 1 or 2 x’s a week. I use to call Tuesdays Terrible Tuesdays because Riley would sleep all day Monday being worn out from me being home all weekend and then he would be so rested by the time I came home from work on Tuesdays he was a crazy dog… If you could locate a good day care close to your home or work and try sending Capotes maybe once a week it may be a little cheaper for you, my day care cost $25/day. Instead of bringing Riley to a local day care I actually drive 25 min. out of my way to bring him to a day care that is open and staffed 24/7, I wanted a day care that also does boarding for the times I do want to go away he will already be familiar with where I leave him and will never be alone. Day care is also a great way of socializing for Capote, he can play all day with his friends then come home and pass out giving you a free night during the week also. It sounds like you are already doing a great job trying to figure out what works best for you and Capote.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

We were very fortunate to have been able to get both of our dogs the same time & from the same family. They settled in very quickly. We took off for one week when they came home to get them acclimated slowly to being left alone. I wanted to see how they would do, if i needed to look into doggie daycare etc.. I was very concerned. I started off leaving them for shorter periods & worked our way up. They did VERY well! 
We converted our dining room to an area where we have set up some ex-pens. In one corner we have their doggy-litter(they both use it). Then they have a large play area and i have a large bed/cushion on the floor. But they love to sleep in their crates (we leave the doors off). I keep water out for them, some toys & chew things(never food). That is where they stay at night & during the day when we are at work. They are fine when they are in there together. I work 8 hours a day and off weekends.
I thought the nights would be difficult-that they would bark to get out but they even go in there area one their own when they are very tired. So far, it has all worked out great.
I, personally, really feel that if you have to be gone any length of time, then its in your dogs best interest to have at least a playmate & not be left alone.
They are my shadows. I will never be able to use the restroom alone again. And i wouldnt have it any other way!


----------



## Julie

Shannon-
You mean you're not going potty alone either?!LOL!Quincy follows me everywhere!He knows he is not allowed in the bathroom,because of the maxi pad incidents,but he still opens the door with his nose,comes in and looks,then I tell him "out" and he shamefully walks out that extra 8 inches to wait for me outside the door!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Hi Julie,

I knew i had to draw the line when Dreamer tried to get on my lap. Now she pokes her head in & waits by the door.Too funny!


----------



## Shada

Ok. I must have a little rant here. 

First:
I do not 'yet' have a Havanese. But I do have two dogs that are loved who live with me as companions. Somebody made a comment that Havanese are not hounds that sleep all day. Is this supposed to imply that a hound is less deserving of love and attention? In my opinion, all dogs are meant to be companions, and if given the choice will give you back ten fold the love and devotion we show them. 
I don't believe my dogs are lacking in love and attention. My dogs are bonded closely with me. They get care and much love. They are happy.
But yet I work full time. I am a single woman. They are home alone while I work. 

Second:
Should I deprive myself of having a dog because I have no choice but to work full time? Yes, I am gone for eight hours at a time Monday thru Friday.
I have no choice. Does this mean I should live alone without the companionship of a dog? Does this mean that since I have to work full time I have no right to give a dog a home filled with love and caring?

Third:
My dogs live with me. I live with my dogs. I love them. They love me. 
They are my family, as I am their family. I get from them what I need, they get from me what they need. 
Should I deprive a dog from having a secure love filled home because I work full time?

Fourth:
Is it a proven fact that people who are home all day, or only work part time, gives their dogs more love and attention than those of us who work full time?


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

Wow what a thread!

I all I can state is my experience as a pet owner. I work full time so does my partner. We can be away from the house for up to 9 hours on rare occasions even ten. 

Thus when decided to get dogs. We agreed we would get two dogs so they would keep each other company. The first breeder we spoke to told us she would not sell us a puppy because they couldn’t be left alone for so long. After we told her we wanted two she complete changed her tune. Mind you we did not get the dogs from her. 

I was lucky because I live in Miami (were the breed is a bit more common) and ran across a lady who's family had been familar with the breed for generations. Her dog had just had puppies and She convinced me that we wouldn’t have a problem with the dogs. She and her husband both work full time outside the home and her dogs are great. What sold me on her dogs was their temperament. The sweetest most loving dogs I have ever come across. 

After 6 months I can say we have had great success. We have two well adjusted healthy puppies. They maybe a bit more independent than other Havanese that live alone with their owners however they are extremely lovable, intelligent and fun to be around. 

When we are home they go everywhere with us. They do not love long car rides, but are getting a lot better with it. They love public places, and love the attention they get. 

When we are home watching TV or doing chores they sometimes run around the house and play with each other. They seem to be able to entertain themselves without a problem. Of course they are not always angels (chewed some base boards, and some very expensive antiques) but that is par for the course. 

Don't be discouraged to own this breed if you work outside of the house. Just buy lots and lots of puppy pads. 

Jorge Z, Victor 

Mojito and Bruiser


----------



## dboudreau

Shada: I just thought I would put in my 2 cents.

First: Every dog, big or small, short or tall , toy or hound, deserve the very best life their loved ones can give them. If that is before and after work, then that it what it is. Some one has to pay the bills and buy the kibble. 

Second: I don't think you should deprive yourself of the love and companionship of a dog.  

I have had it both ways. Stay at home and worked full time. When I worked full time I think sometimes the dogs had more of my "quality time" because I felt bad for leaving them.  

Dogs live in the present. When you get home they forget that you were away all day. They just want your attention when you're home. 

Do what is right for you.


----------



## irnfit

I'm not alone when I potty, either. They both follow me in, and each pick a spot on either side of the toilet.  I have colitis, so they sometimes get tired of following me in there.


----------



## good buddy

Shada said:


> Ok. I must have a little rant here.
> 
> I do not 'yet' have a Havanese. ... Is this supposed to imply that a hound is less deserving of love and attention?
> 
> Should I deprive myself of having a dog because I have no choice but to work full time?
> 
> Is it a proven fact that people who are home all day, or only work part time, gives their dogs more love and attention than those of us who work full time?


Shada,

I don't think you need to deprive yourself of the love of a dog. I don't think any breed of dog is less deserving of love than any other... I do think that before you acquire any kind of pet/companion it's important to evaluate your needs and the animals needs and make a good decision for the both of you. All dog breeds are not the same. Yes all dogs are companions, but some are needier of your time and attenitons and some are more content to be on their own. A person seeking to get their first pet of any type can choose a turtle or a goat or a macaw or a pig...each will require differing types of attention and houseing. It's the same with breeds of dogs to some extent. Some are bred to hunt, some to herd, some to fight, (  ) and some to sit on your lap and smile!

It's a luxury to make this choice before purchasing your dog to get the best fit possible.

In truth, often our lives change and then we do the best we can to be sure the animals in our care are getting the best we have to offer them.  Families that work full time can consider different options depending on the needs of their dog. Doggie day care, a job where the dog can come to work, a second dog for companionship when the owner needs to be away, maybe a drive home to spend time together for lunch? And then when you are home--Mega quality time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jan D

Shada,

First: Rock on!!


----------



## ama0722

I dont think working full time means you love your dog less. It means you better come up with some alternatives for your dog to have proper care. If I had to be gone for 9 to 10 hours a day, I would imagine my dogs wouldn't be able to not potty in that time. I can't go that long and I am much bigger than they are!

I also think they would act a bit differently-maybe chew things up, act super hyper, etc. My dogs are trained to the point that I dont have to leave them in crates while I am gone for 6 hours (unless I leave toliet paper or kleenex down <BG>). I put out the treat ball, I try to switch around toys each week so they aren't bored. I also train with my dogs every morning and every night. Sometimes a few hours at training classes. I think this helps them relax during the day.

I think when someone recommended a different breed such as a hound or something else, it is an alternative. You should really look at matching what breed works for you. You have to remember what havanese were bred for... companionship. That means for hundreds of years they were bred to make humans happy and feel loved. Not sit alone all day.

It doesnt mean you wouldn't love the dog or the dog isn't for you... it means you should think how this breed of dog would fit in your lifestyle. Everyone on this forum is going to be protective of their dog- when someone tells me they want a havanese.... I naturally do the same thing


----------



## Rita

OK. I lied when I said earlier I wouldn't talk about the subject anymore. LOL. I think the big thing is commitment and monitor your dogs behavior. Each dog is different. If the dog starts having behavior problems then you better address it. Yes are lives keep changing and sometimes the changes stink.

I know personally Houston is the best thing that happened to me. He gets me out of bed in the morning and we go for our 7 AM walk. Then we go for our 6 PM walk. It is like walking with a movie star. I met a lot of new neighbors but they don't know me. They yell, "Here comes Houston!"

Plus we spend other times just playing and hanging out. I am a big believer in quality of time not just quanity. My neighbor is home all day with two dogs. They stay outside all day and bark from sun up to sun down. They don't get a lot of attention yet see declares she is a PETA person. I am about ready for some doggie intervention.

As for Houston, people comment on how well behaved he is. We sat on the porch all day Saturday enjoying the weather and he didn't bark once at a single person.


----------



## Shada

I need to clarify a few items I addressed in my last post on this subject.

I work full time. Sadly, I have to do this in order to take care of myself, and my family who live with me, meaning my 2 dogs and cat.

My pets are very much loved. They are my companions. Only reason I have them. I am not one of those pet owners who only feeds and waters them. They are loved and taken care of very well. 

As I write this, I have a cat on my lap who was feral born, and life trapped at approx. 6 weeks. I took her into my home, to save her from a horrible life lived on the streets. It took awhile to tame her down, she was a wild hissy little creature. But with love and patience she has turned out to be a very loving kitty. She spends most of her time either on my lap or close by me. She is social with my friends when they visit. Everyone is amazed at how far she has come from her beginning. 

My two dogs: One I adopted from a shelter. He was a stray found on the streets with no information. He is now 15 years old and other than being a little hearing impaired due to his age is in excellent shape.

Sara, the younger dog, at 9 years, I took in when a good friend died. 
He saw first hand how I took care, and loved my dogs. He asked me a year before he passed if I would take in Sara, as he knew with me, she would have a happy fulfilling life being loved and pampered. She was his 'baby' and now, she is mine. I was happy to give her a home. Doing so made me very aware of my own immenient passing, and I have made arrangements with a good friend, who will, in the event I pass and have pets, that she will take my beloved furbabies in to insure they will have a forever loving home.

The time I spend with my pets is quality time. They all get a lot of attention. I made a commitment to them when I brought them into my home. 
A commitment I do not take lightly. They all are happy well adjusted additions to my life. 

Believe me I have done a lot of research on the Havanese. 
I would never aquire a Havanese, or any breed, if I thought for one minute I could not give it the life it deserved to live. 

I have always had two dogs together. Main reason being that they will have companionship with each other. When I am at work, that dreaded word, they have each other. They have free roam in my home. There are no problems. 

I am sorry if my earlier post offended anyone. That was never my intention.
I was only trying to stress that just because someone has to work full time, that does not mean that they cannot give their dog quality time, and can still give this wonderful breed a happy life being the companion they are meant to be.


----------



## Lynn

Rita said:


> I think the big thing is commitment and monitor your dogs behavior. Each dog is different. If the dog starts having behavior problems then you better address it.


Rita I totally agree, this says it all.... I have to take my dog to work with me, and I have to address his behavior problems we have during the work day. We just do what we have to do to give these aniamals the best life we know how to give them.

By the way Casper is doing very well with me at work now. His barking is very little now; I have learned he needs his rest periods and exercise during the day.

Lynn

Hey Rita - I feel Casper is the best think to happen to me in along time, so I could totally relate with you in your feelings with Houston. Gald things are going good for you and Houston.


----------



## Judy A

Shada, you said it very well....on an earlier post, I didn't say it as well, but I agree with you 100 percent.


----------



## vettech

I have enjoyed reading all the ideas everyone has on this touchy subject. When I brought Allison home at 9 weeks of age, I was lucky enough to bring her to work with me. Since I work for a veterinarian, it was easy. She was well socialized and everyone loved her. I was able to train her, and all went well. By the time she was 6 months old, I changed clinics. I statred leaving her home a little at a time. With in a month she was staying home in her X-pen with plenty of toys. Her 3 lab sisters sit around the pen keeping her company. All is well. She is alone (no humans, only dogs) for 8 hours 4 days a week and is a happy little dog. She has never had an accident in her pen, and has no seperation issues at all. In a perfect world, we could have our pets with us 24/7. Working for veterinarians, I see many dogs that are with their owners constantly, and have more issues than you can imagine. Allison knows we love her and is happy to be with us. She knows that everyday we come home and give her all the attention she wants.


----------

